# Update on Parnis watch experiences



## Dangerous9 (Jan 13, 2009)

Hey all,

Some of you may have read my earlier thread about my having returned the Parnis Pan/Pilot homage watch because it was miss advertised as have a glass crystal that turned out to be Plexiglas. Late week I received another Parnis that I also won on the Bay - Parnis Pan homage quartz chrono. I liked this watch OK, aside from the exceedingly cheap strap that it came with, the horrible lume and the fact that the wire hold the strap was wobbly (although to be fair, I didn't try to tighten them in fear of damaging the watch incase I returned it). As it turned out, I could not get the small chronograph minute hand to reset, so I am returning it. I was a little sad and starting to loose faith in Parnis watches. No a good thing considering I have a $85.00 credit with the Getatwatch.com website and like the look of a couple of watches they have.

Photos of watches rejected (not my photos):





















Anyway, GOOD NEWS: Yesterday I received the 44mm Parnis watch pictured below and could not be more please with it. The fit and finish are both top notch and even the strap is very nice!! I really like the weight of this watch on the wrist (nice haft, but not a wrist breaker). My faith has been restored. It's also keeping very good time since I've had it (given the limitation of no second hand). I've not checked the lume duration yet, which always a weakness with the Chinese watches, but otherwise I'm very happy. I can highly recommend this watch and I think it could become a new fav. Now for the other Parnis watches I like....Cheers!!

Here are some photos from the eBay advert:


----------



## gigfy (Apr 13, 2007)

Congratulations! Looks like everything worked out and you've got yourself a nice watch!

Too bad the first one had misleading advertisement. I think it looks pretty good.

Cheers,
gigfy


----------



## Dangerous9 (Jan 13, 2009)

gigfy said:


> Congratulations! Looks like everything worked out and you've got yourself a nice watch!
> 
> Too bad the first one had misleading advertisement. I think it looks pretty good.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I have to say I think I like the one I kept more than both of the others together even if they were everything advertised. It's just a much more substantial piece. I'll try to post some additional photos in the next few days. One cool thing: The guys at Parnis/Getatwatch.com have been real gentlemen about the whole deal though, which I really appreciate.


----------



## nhoJ (Mar 14, 2008)

The first one is also misleading because it says "Chronometer" on the dial. 

:wink:wink:


----------



## foxint (Dec 26, 2008)

Sir,

Good. I am glad it worked out.

I bought 2 direct from the guys and been wearing the one with the sub at 6. Very nice and cheap.

I would also agree that they are reasonable guys. We have spoken a few times and it seems they are listening to the public and doing some QC unlike some other Chinese sellers.

They told me they will be doing some sterile dialed watches soon. 

Mine aside from the dicky looking screws, it as worked faultlessly. Accuracy - who cares for the price

Dan
Orange


----------



## Dangerous9 (Jan 13, 2009)

nhoJ said:


> The first one is also misleading because it says "Chronometer" on the dial.
> 
> :wink:wink:


Yeah, I think it's language thing more than a direct attempt to mislead. It's a quartz, so who knows. That wasn't a deal breaker for me though. I just wanted the chrono to work properly.


----------



## Dangerous9 (Jan 13, 2009)

foxint said:


> Sir,
> 
> Good. I am glad it worked out.
> 
> ...


I was looking at the one with small second, I may still bid on one if it comes around again.


----------



## nhoJ (Mar 14, 2008)

Daddy-o said:


> Yeah, I think it's language thing more than a direct attempt to mislead. It's a quartz, so who knows. That wasn't a deal breaker for me though. I just wanted the chrono to work properly.


I was just poking fun as fall out from a previous post last week. The fact that this is quartz is even funnier.:-d


----------



## hages (Feb 28, 2009)

I just received the same watch via Ebay auction today and it looks great. The 47mm case is impressive in size(I want a Fiddy!).

The issues I have is:

 the chronograph resets the seconds hand to the "10 o'clock" position. Any ideas on getting it to reset to the normal "12 o'clock"?
There is piece of lint between the bezel and case at the "1" position
Also I am missing one of the screws to lock the wire to hold the watch band. That is only thing that really concerns me.
At a winning bid of $40 w/free shipping, so far I think it was a great deal!

Does the lume need to be "charged" under a light to get it to glow brightly?


----------



## Dangerous9 (Jan 13, 2009)

hages said:


> I just received the same watch via Ebay auction today and it looks great. The 47mm case is impressive in size(I want a Fiddy!).
> 
> The issues I have is:
> 
> ...


If I remember correctly, you can adjust where the second hand resets by pulling the crown all the way out and pushing the top inset button - one push one second forward until the big second hand is at 12:00. Then push the crown back in and activate the chrono. to reset, push the top inset button to stop the chrono, then push the botton inset button to reset. The big second hand and small minute hand at 9:00 should reset to zero.

As for the lume, it charges and show impresively for about 5 minutes then fades to nothing very quickly. That is my one big frustration with all chinese watches I've seen thus far. Cheers!


----------



## Dangerous9 (Jan 13, 2009)

nhoJ said:


> I was just poking fun as fall out from a previous post last week. The fact that this is quartz is even funnier.:-d


I thought you may have been.;-)


----------



## bfleisher (Jan 11, 2008)

If you are missing a screw, you should email the seller and ask them to send some screws. That particular seller (the one who does free shipping) has been pretty helpful, in my experience (and I have bought from all of the current homage sellers on eBay AFAIK).


----------



## CptVague (Oct 13, 2008)

Daddy-o said:


> If I remember correctly, you can adjust where the second hand resets by pulling the crown all the way out and pushing the top inset button - one push one second forward until the big second hand is at 12:00. Then push the crown back in and activate the chrono. to reset, push the top inset button to stop the chrono, then push the botton inset button to reset. The big second hand and small minute hand at 9:00 should reset to zero.


This worked perfectly for my 50mm "Boat" watch, which was not resetting to zero correctly. Thanks very much. The only thing I had to bear in mind is that the movement is flipped in this watch, so the chrono controls are reversed.


----------



## hages (Feb 28, 2009)

bfleisher said:


> If you are missing a screw, you should email the seller and ask them to send some screws. That particular seller (the one who does free shipping) has been pretty helpful, in my experience (and I have bought from all of the current homage sellers on eBay AFAIK).


Yeah, I've had trouble communicating with him, but he seems sincere enough.

Funny that what we call a movement, he calls it a "_machine heart_". Ahhhh..


----------



## hages (Feb 28, 2009)

THANKS! That did do the trick. The top button does start the chrono, so I don't think it is reversed.

The little dial on the 3 o'clock position confuses me. I noticed it is not centered at the moment. Is this part of the chrono function? And how to reset it to the 12 o'clock position. 

Honestly, chrono functions to me are pretty seldom used. So if all the chrono hands are at 12, I'd be happy.

This Parnis style I am curious if it is a homage to a certain model of a certain maker...hmmm....??

Thanks all for your assistance!


----------

